# Sheffield to Manchester tunnel



## belboid (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm not sure about this, it can be irritating the amount of time it takes to get from one to the other, but I doubt a tunnel would save _that_ much time anyway.  And thatr bit about the blighted landscape from above the Woodhead is just nonsense.  No one really gives a toss about seeing a few lorries

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-south-yorkshire-19799908


----------



## Greebo (Oct 2, 2012)

belboid said:


> I'm not sure about this, it can be irritating the amount of time it takes to get from one to the other, but I doubt a tunnel would save _that_ much time anyway.<snip>


It could make quite a difference in snowy weather.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 2, 2012)

The overground one could make all the stops at Edale, New Mills and the like, and the underground one could rattle on from Sheffield to Stockport. Not sure there's a market for it though - the current service isn't that bad. And there's a train back to Sheffield from Manchester after midnight (hic!)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 2, 2012)

pity the one there was got closed...


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 7, 2012)

Tunnel?! I think we should build a big fook off wall to keep those Lancashire bastards out!


----------



## Greebo (Oct 7, 2012)

CyberRose said:


> Tunnel?! I think we should build a big fook off wall to keep those Lancashire bastards out!


I ought to have guessed you were from the wrong side of the Pennines!


----------



## belboid (Oct 7, 2012)

CyberRose said:


> Tunnel?! I think we should build a big fook off wall to keep those Lancashire bastards out!


Too late. _We're already here..._


----------

